# Trinity Dairy Goat Farms 2014 kidding thread



## TDG-Farms

Kiddings:

Tigress 2/24: 1 Buck, 1 Doe
Clydie 2/25: 2 Bucks, 1 Doe
Gwen 2/26: 2 Bucks, 1 Doe
Aletha 2/26: 3 Does
Gabriel 2/27: 3 Bucks (all dead)
Bunny 2/28: 1 Does (3)
TGD 3/2: 1 Doe
Coneillia 3/2: 3 Bucks
Dots 3/2: 2 Does
Artemis 3/3: 1 Buck, 1 Doe
Toes 3/3: 2 Bucks
Tazetta 3/4: 1 Buck, 1 Doe
Saqqara 3/4: 3 Bucks
Heartbreaker 3/4: 2 Bucks, 1 Doe
Knockers 3/4: 1 Buck, 1 Doe
Bunny2 3/5: 2 Bucks
Holly 3/5: 2 Bucks, 1 Doe
Madra 3/5: 2 Bucks, 1 Doe
Saphira 3/5: 2 Bucks, 1 Doe
Abbie 3/6: 2 Bucks
Punklie 3/7: 1 Buck, 1 Doe
Madrona 3/7: 2 Does
Sadie 3/7: 1 Buck, 2 Does
Moulin 3/9: 2 Bucks, 1 Doe
Daphne 3/12: 2 Bucks, 1 Doe
MrsUdder 3/14: 2 Does (Lamancha cross)
Renata 3/14: 2 Does
Anwen 3/15: 3 Does
Shawnie 3/19: 1 Buck, 2 Does
Petra 3/19: 1 Buck, 1 Doe (Toggenburg)
Mou2 3/20: 1 Buck, 1 Doe
Lilshawnie 3/20: 1 Buck, 1 Doe (Lamancha cross)

Total: 38 Bucks, 35 Does (so far)


----------



## ksalvagno

Can't wait to see pics! Did you end up giving Lutalyse to the heavily bred doe?


----------



## nchen7

oohhh!!! can't wait for baby pictures!!!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Tigress: 2/24 Buck (plain) Doe (splashy)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm getting really jealous over here, seeing everyone's baby goats! Congrats on the kids


----------



## nchen7

my goodness I want to cuddle those baby goats they're sooooooo cute!!!!!

Lacie, you'll have babies soon. until then, you should start a kidding thread for your farm!


----------



## kccjer

Awww...too cute

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie pies!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Am not sure I am ready for this. 37 does set to kid in 30 days! Good bye sleep. See you in 4 months 

Oh on a side note. Had the vet out today to look at Clyde, the huge doe (70 inches around) who was set to kid Sunday. We were thinking she was start to have ketosis and going down. But just a slight touch of it. Everything we have been doing over the last few days (keeping her in the warm barn (snow and freezing rain today) giving b complex, warm drinking water, fresh feed in front of her, molasses and corn syrup drenched on oranges (she devours em) was all the right things to do. A little deydrated and pale but as the vet said "we need to get those babies outta there" its kinda expected cause of the huge load of kids she has. So a shot of steroids and lute and banamine. We should see babies in 24-48 hours


----------



## ArborGoats

Can't wait to see all your kids! Hope you stored up some hours of sleep in the previous weeks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want to see a dairy doe with a belly like that! :lol: I've only seen that size on my boer girls 

I'd say big triplets


----------



## Trickyroo

Prayers for all that are due to kid ! May all have speedy and safe , healthy deliveries  Yep , good by sleep , lol  
We'll be here for you


----------



## nchen7

oh wow! 37 girls in 30 days!?!?!? let me catch a plane and get there for the snuggles! lol


----------



## HerdQueen

Wow that is a lot in short time!

Good luck with your doe, I'll keep my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## DMSMBoers

Yeah I don't envy you none on kidding out that many does in such a short time. I thought 8 was bad in 5 days. Those babies sure are cute love the colors. Good luck on your big preggo doe!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well the vet predicted 36 hours but Clyde only needed about 22. Two average sized beautiful boys and one little plain girl. Clyde is still very big but as far as we can tell so far, no other babies lined up in the canal. Here are a few pictures.

You can see in the close up of Clyde how gaunt she is. Good thing is now that she has room in there, she has been drinking lots of water 

Update: went in and check and didnt feel another kid... She is much thinner now but still pretty big and for as big as she was, she really should of had another.


----------



## HerdQueen

Glad Clyde did well for you! Nice looking kids.


----------



## nchen7

awww, Clyde! that last picture of her has relief all over her face! that buckling is massive compared to his sister!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , those babies are big ! The buckling is huge ! Poor Clyde , I hope she feels better with those babies out ! Congrats on yet more beautiful babies


----------



## goatsoverhumans69

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Beautiful kids! Poor Clyde. She looks relieved for sure!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms

Some fresh picture of Clydes and new picture of Gwens


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure do look like they are doing great!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So adorable!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im in love with them  I think their color patterns are just stunning !
I needs me one of those white ones in the second picture :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

.... So jealous! :hair: :lol: Gorgeous mommas and babies  Clyde still looks a like she's got two more in there, she must have been HUGE!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Thanks  Ya, we figured at least 4 babies. But she is a good size all year round. Still hasnt passed her placenta, so the vet is coming back out to night to giver her a shot to make her contract and see what our options are.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## nchen7

best of luck!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well nothing really new to report other then Clyde does not have keytosis / milk fever. Gave her a liter of liquid with both calcium and glucose with no reaction. She was super dehydrated though and got a total of 3 liters of fluids. She did perk up a touch. Another shot of steroids, banamine and more anti biotics. Still has the placenta dangling (not good). But after a check to make sure she was still open and there was nothing blocking the uterus, gave her a shot of oxytocin to see if we couldnt get some contractions going to help push it out. If we can just get that outta there, she should be ok. Will be up all night checking every hour or so and to help her stand up.

Gabe has been cooking most of the day but still isnt open. She is 4 days over due.

Al (Aletha) was cooking most of the day as well but ended up kidding. 3 kids in like 3 minutes. The first 2 within the time it took her to drop one kid, turn around and look at it and whoosh, out came the second! Triplet does. So no prospects to evaluate. No pictures as we were working on Clyde the entire day. But they all look about the same as most of the kids did last year. A lighter ober color. Am a little beat so going to get a cat nap in.


----------



## nchen7

I hope Clyde perks up soon! she sounds like she's in good hands!


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW ! Congrats on the babies ! Praying all goes well !
You must be exhausted


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well Gabe finally was ready for her turn after a day of light labor. Discharge was a nasty brown color. But being over due by 4 days not uncommon for the babies to take their first poo while still inside. 3 am started to finally push, went in to assist at about 4 am. First baby was long dead. The second, who was trying to come out at the same time or get around the first one, tried to take a single breath but that was it. Lungs were full of the nasty brown liquid. CPR resulted in no help. Third kid was much smaller and also long dead. All three were light ober colored boys  This is always our major worry with Gabe. Being the herd boss she is always picking fights and doing battle. About 2 weeks ago she was fighting with one of her younger dauthers pretty heavy and no matter what we did to separate em, they just kept at it. So figuring this is most likely when she lost the two kids. Then with the two dead ones, one blocking the way out, her body just didnt do what it was suppose to do.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so sorry  :hug: You did everything you possibly could :hug:


----------



## nchen7

awwww! I'm sorry. how devastating.  wishing her a swift recovery. :hug:


----------



## ArborGoats

I'm sorry for your loss.

The kids from Clyde look lovely though.


----------



## HorsePrerace

Yes congrats on the babies


----------



## TDG-Farms

No need to be sorry  After so many years of doing this its just one of those things that happen now and again. We have been blessed with so many good years that sometimes they just need to be balanced out. After all, how can you possibly be able to judge whats good if you havent experienced whats bad? In any event, Gabe was in great spirits right afterwards. Was at the feeder with everyone eating this morning. Even with her weight dangling  She does take a walk around looking for babies but we will be her babies for her. The good thing is, with clyde down and unknown if she will bounce back, at the very least she will not be milking this year. We would of been in dire straights as she produced just under 4 gallons a day. Now Gabe will be able to step in and fill Clydes hooves  Gabe is Clydes mama.


----------



## ksalvagno

Did the placenta pass yet? If not, try flushing her. Use 500 ml sterile saline with 2-3cc of Betadine to make it look like weak tea. Flush 3 days in a row.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Yep, she dropped it with no issues at all. Udder is nice and full. Will start taking her colostrum in segments during the day and saving it for other babies who might need it. We decided that seeing how she is going to be 10 years old at next years kidding time, we will splurge and get some spendy straws to put into her


----------



## ksalvagno

Cool. That sounds like a plan. Glad she passed her placenta.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Clyde on the other hand... 2 shots of oxy and not even one contraction. Still has the placenta hanging out. IV'd another liter of fluid into her and heated up the barn nice and warm and tried to get her to stand. All the other times the past few days with help on the back end, she would stand up, but today it took me three times as she didnt have the strength to life her front end up. Had to help on both ends this time... Although she is mine, going to talk it over with my other half. But I think its about time to call it. Will give it one last go through the night, get her up and laying across a bale of straw, another round of IVs and maybe fish one last time to see if we cant somehow get that nasty thing outta her. But she hasnt eaten in a few days, and now to weak to stand up. Without a C section, which she is to weak for, I just dont see another option.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So sorry Dave  try the Oxy ever half hour until you get somewhere. 1/4cc every half hour should do it. 
Hope she passes it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry for your troubles Dave. Hope all goes well with your other does!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about Clyde.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww Dave , Im sorry :tear: :hug:
Hopefully you can get it out of her .
Excuse my in experience here , but can she be tube fed so she can gain strength and not lose anymore ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That'd be a good idea, actually. She needs something in her rumen to keep it from totally shutting down. Could you tube her with an alfalfa pellet slurry?


----------



## kccjer

wow. I'm behind on this thread. Congratulations on the babies! Too bad about the ones that died. Glad their mama is doing ok. Sorry to hear about Clyde. Sounds like it is time to call it...but never a truly easy decision. As you also know...the longer they are down the more likely to develop pneumonia on top of everything else. Once they hit a certain threshold, you're only prolonging their suffering. But you are right, when you've been doing it for a few years you realize that there are good and bad involved and you learn to deal with it.


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That'd be a good idea, actually. She needs something in her rumen to keep it from totally shutting down. Could you tube her with an alfalfa pellet slurry?


Oh that would be great ! Im praying this works for her ray:


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well there was a glimmer of hope for Clyde yesterday. She actually wanted to stand a few times and did so with the usual amount of help. Walked around when she was up a bit. Mostly to walk around the corner so she could look in at her babies in the pen next to her. Loved standing there smelling, licking and talking to her babies. Ate a touch of this and that. Drank some water on her own. And was just all around in better spirits. Best guess, the anti biotics are finally kicking in. We are giving her a massive 15 ccs 1 per day. Will update as things change. Oh I did get some pictures of babies 

Pictures:
1 all the babies so far
2 Tigress prospect
3 Clyde prospects


----------



## justspry

Happy shes up ! Congrats on all the beautiful babies !


----------



## kccjer

Awesome!! Go Clyde!! Gosh, look at all those babies! Some pretty nice ones there!


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great! Hope she makes a full recovery.

A whole pen of cuteness!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that is awesome :leap: Im so happy for Clyde :stars:

Wow , that is a pen full of gorgeous babies


----------



## Trickyroo

Tigress prospect is stunning :drool: But they all are


----------



## ArborGoats

Wow! I agree a whole lot of cuteness! What I wouldn't love to have one of those does someday!


----------



## nchen7

that Tigress buckling is gorgeous! I love his little face markings!

why do all baby goats look like they're wearing bell bottom pants?


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL nchen, I never noticed but you are right, they do 

UPDATE: Well Clyde must of heard the other half and I talking about her possible demise. Today has seen a marked improvement. She is lighting eating on her alfalfa. Likes to pick out the corn outta her grain and even enjoyed the hand full of fresh grass I gave her. She is still needing help getting her back end up but is once again able to do the front herself. Once up she loves to go around the corner and put her head into the baby pen and lick on her sweet babies  She even got into the empty grain bags and pulled them out and tossed em about. Talking and alert. Able to stand much longer then the previous days. I am amazing and happy!
The bad. She has retained her placenta. We had a weight tied onto what was hanging out to help it. Well today when she stood up, the part hanging out just tore apart leaving just a small stinger. But we had already accepted that would happen. What this means is, she will 95% likely never kid again. Its just what happens when they retain. So we have already been talking about her becoming a packer if she fully recovers.  Of course we didnt do this in front of her. She is proving us wrong for thinking she was done, dont wanna make her do the same now that we are hopeful for a full recovery  Darn goats!

Here is a picture of Clyde not 30 minutes ago.

Oh and a Saanen kidded with alpine cross twins today.


----------



## TDG-Farms

OH forgot to mention. Called into WSU to check our CAE test results. All neg  Not surprising but still feels great!


----------



## Trickyroo

Clyde is gorgeous ! I can't see any posts on page 7 
Congrats on your neg test results  :hi5:


----------



## Trickyroo

Funny , it said there was a page 7 , I kept trying to click on it and now since I posted , I'm the only one on page 7 , lol.
Go figure :scratch: Lots of flickering going on too :?


----------



## nchen7

there's been some ghost last pages.....

good for Clyde! awww, nice that she's pulling through so far, and is still wanting to visit her babies. what a girl!


----------



## ksalvagno

I would flush Clyde for 3 days in a row.

Glad she is doing well and your herd is negative.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ya thinking the same thing Karen.  great minds and all that!

Went to the store and bought Clyde a few things:

Wet cob (she loves it, so will have to ration it slowly)
Apple juice added to a 40% water mixture. Drank it well.
Orange juice which she will get mixed tomorrow if she finishes up her Apple juice.
Shelled peanuts. Which will try later.


----------



## kccjer

Yay Clyde! ! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Trickyroo

How is Clyde today ? I hope she is continuing her upward climb to being well. Was just thinking about her and showing off your beautiful goats to my husband


----------



## TDG-Farms

She is eating hay very well. Infact emptied a 20 quart bucket crammed full. Just taking it nice and slow. Thinking Tuesday or Wednesday to put her out side for the day as it suppose to warm up to mid 50s. Today though its FREAKING COLD! Had to put all the de icers back in. Left a frost free on and had to thaw it out. Only suppose to last 2 or 3 days and then spring??? Hope so


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh Dave, they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad to hear it Dave )


----------



## HerdQueen

Good to see Clyde is doing better. Send some of that warmth northeast!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Have at least 2 does, maybe 3 working on having babies. My other half is at work till 6pm and its SNOWING... Thank you Lord for presenting me with this chance to test my birthing skills in these conditions  lol


----------



## HerdQueen

I'm sending you good birthing vibes! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ksalvagno

If my husband could birth alpacas, you can do goats.


----------



## nchen7

I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## NyGoatMom

You can do it, yes you can! :clap: :clap: Did that help? 
It's not going to be above freezing here for the next at least 10 days :sigh:


----------



## TDG-Farms

Today's events so far.

1st time freshening had a big beautiful single doe.

Coneilla had triplet bucks. The first of which she was laying on, trying to push the second one out. The first was a little guy who got washed and brought inside.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It always scares me that they lay on them....I worry about that a lot  
What a gorgeous doe and doeling! How big is your doe...she looks huge!


----------



## ksalvagno

See no problem! Congrats! They are cuties!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Was kinda scary at first. Walked out into the main barn and there was Conellia pushing. I walk over to her and she stand ups. There folded in half was a kid. Covered in dirt. In the nose and mouth. But once I unfolded him he screamed as if to say "OMG Mom!" But a quick wash, and warming up inside, he ate great and even did a little standing up.


----------



## HerdQueen

Phew glad you caught her in time!


----------



## TDG-Farms

ksalvagno said:


> If my husband could birth alpacas, you can do goats.


LOL well I have birthed LOTS of babies but with this year starting off so weird I was kinda worried. My hands are just WAY to big to go fishing, turning or repositioning


----------



## nchen7

see!! it all went well in the end, and you didn't have to go fishing. glad you found the buckling in time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have the same problem. I can hardly get up to my wrist in a giant boer doe, even though their kids are always way bigger :chin:
Glad everything went well though!  Folded in half kids always cause great alarm! Glad they're all ok 
Getting much sleep lately?


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well it wasnt over  Was doing the feeding before I was going to leave to pick up the other half at work and as I am feeding the bucks I hear the sounds of babies. Look over and yep, 2 more! Will get pictures of them as I can  Good day indeed.

6 sets of triples
2 sets of twins
1 single.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How many babies do you normally have every year? Congrats on all the babies


----------



## Trickyroo

Geez , you got babies coming out your ears :applaud::thumb:


----------



## TDG-Farms

80-100 babies a year


----------



## Trickyroo

Holy mother udders :shocked::lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

TDG-Farms said:


> 80-100 babies a year


and you guys work outside the farm??? :shocked: Do you ever sleep?


----------



## TDG-Farms

Today's babies so far  Beautiful buck (left) doe (right)


----------



## TDG-Farms

hehe ya about 4 hours a night. You get used to it after awhile. I hate sleeping. Feels like a waste of time so it works well for me. My other half... not so much.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hate sleeping too, because of the same reason...but I have to do it! :lol: 4 hours a night and I'd drop....


----------



## nchen7

really? I love to sleep. although, recently I've been getting up really early no matter what time I get to bed. it's annoying! I hear Roo, and I'm up. doesn't Roo Roo know he's not supposed to crow until the sun peeks up?


----------



## TDG-Farms

2 more big boys to add to the list  pictures later


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh I like that doe!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Prospects:


----------



## TDG-Farms

Prospects continued:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cute babies, whole lot of the same though! 2, 4 and 5 are my favorites 

Question... why the gloves when feeding?


----------



## ThreeHavens

It's threads like this that make me go, "You know, if he's surviving 37 kiddings, I think I'll get through my 2." :laugh:


----------



## TDG-Farms

ThreeHavens said:


> It's threads like this that make me go, "You know, if he's surviving 37 kiddings, I think I'll get through my 2." :laugh:


LOL Yep I think you will do just fine. And at about this time I envy you


----------



## ThreeHavens

I hope it's been mainly smooth sailing for you.  With that many does, they'd better all be behaving!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Other then the rough start with Clyde and her mama Gabe, all has been really pretty good. There was a Saanen doe who started acting off about the same time Clyde did and those two were actually separated and penned together so they didnt have to compete with the herd. As you know the Clyde story. The Saanen ended up with 2 long dead kids (most likely from getting slammed in the side) and one live doeling. She was sold a couple of days ago with her kid to a locale family who raise sheep. They understand there could be complications and were willing to take over her antibiotic treat.

There is another huge doe most likely going tonight or tomorrow so hoping that turns out well. But the only thing we are kinda worried about is Legions mama, Saqqara. She has been acting off (much like the saanen) the last few days. She is a top underboss and with Clyde and Gabe outta the way, we are thinking she may have been trying to take over the top rank. About a week ago I had to go out and pull her and another Gabe daughter apart. They were fighting pretty good. But expected when you take 2 of the top ranked does outta the mix. There is a power vacuum and we may have some more dead babies because of it. It was 2 years ago that Saqqara had been fighting and went into labor early. The story of Legion was a result.

But am hoping all is well. Will know soon enough.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'll send up a prayer for you ... that must be stressful. I hate when the pregnant girls fight.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute kids! Good luck with Saqqara.


----------



## nchen7

what cuties! hoping for the best for Saqqara


----------



## TDG-Farms

Saqqara kidded with no problems. 3 Big beautiful bucks 

Tazetta kidded with a buck and a doe
Heartbreaker kidded with 2 bucks and a doe.

2 or 3 more could go today!


----------



## Trickyroo

Dear God Dave ! :hi5::clap::thumb::ROFL: Congratulations


----------



## TDG-Farms

ITS OFFICIAL!!! I am now totally lost as to whos babies are who! There are just to many of those little suckers running around and with so many born each day. I cant keep up! I think my brain is starting to turn to colostrum... Ill try to get pictures but at this point they may be pictures of kids I already pictured. 
If its this bad now I am terrified what its going to be like in another 3 weeks when the bulk of the dams have kidded and there is close to 80 babies out there. I may just snap and stand out in the pen staring off into space drooling on myself 

Side note, Clyde got moved outside back to her temp pen. If the weather holds, she will remain out there. Needs to stretch her muscles and get movement back into those bones.


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^:lol: :drool:


----------



## sassykat6181

Brain turning to colostrum - HA!!!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ok got some quick pictures 

Knockers with a buck and a doe. Not 30 minutes ago
Clyde back out in her temp pen
Tazettas buck and doe
Heartbreakers buck and doe. her other buck is inside. Just tiny little things.


----------



## Trickyroo

Dave , your are a riot ! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Congrats AGAIN :slapfloor:
Ok , seriously , the second picture , I'm soooooo totally in love with that doe !


----------



## sassykat6181

Clyde is a big girl. What kind is she? Beautiful coloring


----------



## TDG-Farms

Round two for the day. These will all be Saqqara (Legions mama) and her 3 bucklings


----------



## TDG-Farms

Second picture is Clyde and she is Alpine. Other then the Alpines we have 2 Lamanchas, 2 Saanens and 2 Toggenburgs. Just enough to add some flavor to the mix 

You can see Saqqara in the second set of pictures and how rough she looks. That happened over the last week. That was another reason why we thought she might have some trouble with her kidding but all its good. I guess the week of sub temps and then wet rain and snow just had most of em not happy. Today though was awesome! Even with the wind blowing at 15-20 it got up to 64 degrees and felt sooooo good. I dont much care for the wind but its helps to dry out the ground a lot faster.


----------



## Trickyroo

Gosh , Im in love with her !!!!!! Something about that picture Dave , she looks stunning


----------



## Trickyroo

AWWWWW  The last one , that face is precious  I'll take that one…..
Or maybe , the six one that was born……do you remember who that one was ?
:slapfloor::slapfloor::ROFL::snowbounce:


----------



## NyGoatMom

64?? I am so jealous! I can't remember what 64 feels like :lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms

... I am tired enough that I almost went to look at my notes and then realized you was just being funny  Ya Clyde has long been one of my top girls. This was her first bad year. But from the sounds of it we are making out pretty lucky compared to most. So will count our blessing and enjoy the good.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sorry Dave , I should wait till your kidding is all down with , lolol.
I don't know how you are holding yourself up right now ! Its the adrenaline Im guessing , but geez you need rest at some point ! 
Clyde is definitely a pretty girl  But all your does are gorgeous ! 
We just might have to dig you out of all those babies , lolol.
I was joking with Skyla that her barn roof was going to blow off with all the babies she had there ! But with yours , its no joke !!!! Its gonna happen !!


----------



## Trickyroo

Dave , I would take anyone of those babies in a heartbeat


----------



## Bertnut2

Ok I am new to the Goat Spot so what in the world do you do with all these babies? Is your farm a huge goat milk farm? It sounds like so much craziness but awesome with babies dropping left and right. And how in the world do you keep all these girls straight? I have never been in such awe in a thread. Congrats on all of your kids and those beautiful moms. I am so glad Clyde perked up. I can't believe how smooth everything is running. You and your other half are amazing!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms

Thanks guys  Bertnut, for the past 15 years or so we have raised replacement stock for dairies all around the western states and at first into Canada. But they closed the boards when the mad cow scare happened so we sent most to dairies in California. But have seen our does go to Western Washington, Oregon and even Montana. In fact we have a shipment of 25 does going to Western Washington in two trips. First trip leaves this Thursday. Then the rest on the 12th. Will be going to a micro dairy who make artisan cheeses. Hoping to get some connections to aid us as we evolve.
When we struck out on our own about 5 years ago, the goal was to go grade A and sell raw milk and then move into goat cheeses as there is over 200 wineries withing 80 miles of us. So the end game is something along those lines. Will most like have to relocate before we can get the cheese part going. Without water or a pasture, alfalfa hay year round for all the goaties is hard on the pocket book 

EDIT: On a side note. This many, although quit the undertaking. My other half (mainly) and I, when working on the farm we cut our teeth on, would kid out anywhere from 80 to 150 Does a year. All the while hand milking (not me, my other half) while working diligently on CAE/CL prevention programs. In other words, ALL the Doe kids where pulled and raise on pasteurized milk (this is where I came in). We had 5, 2 gallon pasteurizers going from sun up to sun down. I actually had to make a copper coil cooler (kinda like what you would use to cool moonshine). 55 gallon barrel filled with water, 1 inch coiled copper from top to bottom. Funnel on top with a spout at the bottom. Poor 175 degree fresh pasteurized milk into the top, would come out the bottom at about 80 or 90 degrees. Could do that for a batch and then the water in the barrels top half would be to hot and need to be drained.
So you see, although this is quite the chore, we have done much much more


----------



## nchen7

wow! what huge undertakings!!! mmmm.....wine and cheese.

those babies are beautiful! can't wait to see what else your does are cooking!


----------



## Trickyroo

Dave , that is impressive , mighty impressive ! 
I can't say how awed I am by what your and your wife do !
Wine , cheese , baby goats , life doesn't get any better IMO 
I would love to have one of your does one day


----------



## nchen7

don't forget the bread.....someone needs to bring the bread... lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats right !


----------



## Bertnut2

WOW I am just astounded and so impressed with you both. Kudos to you and your other half. I look forward to reading about the rest of your kidding season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms

No time for a real update yet but another 11 babies hit the ground today. Just came in for a quick bite to eat. Now have to go back out their wrap up the kiddings and get the chores done... Rained all day. Boy do we stink  

But maybe well worth it. I think I may have a packer prospect to retain for myself this year


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ok ladies and gentlemen... 11 more babies hit the ground today  3 sets of triples and a twin. So will do pictures in sections. First off is a funny picture of a nephew and and uncle. One is a full brother to Legion.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ok will try to load 3 or 4 pictures at a time.

First is Bunny2 with her two bucks
Next is Holly (a Saqqara daughter/ Legion full sister) with her nearly identical 2 Bucks and 1 Doe
Another Holly babies picture


----------



## Trickyroo

Gorgeous ! Through in a little white today ? lol.
Love that last picture


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I went back and looked at the babies again, I'm such a sucker for the kids with pink noses! Way too cute!
Congrats on the new babies


----------



## TDG-Farms

Next batch of pictures.

First picture is of Madras 2 bucks and 1 doe
Next of some sleeping bottle babies
Next is Saphiras 2 bucks and 1 doe
And the last little boy is most likely my pick for a pack prospect to become Legions buddy


----------



## TDG-Farms

Yep, a little white to offset all the blaze faces and belts


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, you get a lot of trips don't you! All good looking goaties :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sooo Dave.... if one were to, one day, want a buck kid or a doe kid, would you ship one?


----------



## TDG-Farms

Sure would. But you might wanna splurge and get one of each  I mean from what I hear the shipping on the second is rather cheap! hehe

As for trips, ya! Last year we thought was crazy with em. 13 sets! This year we have had 19 does kid. Outta the 19, 11 sets of triplets!. The scary part is, we still have about 16 more does to kid!!! Granted, Gabe had triplets but they where all dead. I counted em but they of course dont really count.

So outta 19 does who have kidded, there are currently 42 babies on the ground as of tonight!


----------



## Bertnut2

They are all so pretty and they look so much alike. I think I wouldn't know who was who. But I'm glad Bits asked what I was thinking. I have 2 ND's and I LOVE them, but these boys and girls are peaking my interest in a new breed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well after seeing how the Saqqara boys are starting to turn out. I think we may pull them from the pack goat program and market them as breeding bucks. They really starting to look pretty striking. It would be the 2 belted boys. The third, solid color boy has already been picked by a buyer as a pack prospect.

Saqqara / Dam: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001422707
Catalyst / Sire: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001623848


----------



## nchen7

so pretty! it's amazing how big she is. the goaties here are so tiny in comparison...almost like mini crosses. looks like it'll be a hard decision picking Legion's new pack buddy...


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Its funny to see the difference between show ready and a freshly kidded doe... Granted the nasty weather was the biggest contributor. We had epic rain.


----------



## happybleats

WOW Dave....How did I miss this thread?? You have had quite a start in your kidding season...Beautiful goats BTW..Glad Clyde is doing well...She is beautiful!...I am sorry for your losses, but a happy everything else turned out well...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful doe, just gorgeous  I love her conformation.....


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Dave , how is Clyde doing ? Cant help but think about that gorgeous gal


----------



## TDG-Farms

Is doing great. Still on antibiotics for another 3 days but she is outside, has a pen mate with a couple of babies. Talking, walking and enjoying the sun


----------



## Trickyroo

Glad to hear it ! :thumb:


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well only 2 babies today  Was finally able to muck the main barn. Was about 10 inches thick of straw and poo. Feel like I got beat up  But it was a beautiful day. Didnt even need a jacket on.


----------



## ArborGoats

Wow! You have been busy! Congrats on all the beautiful kids and a productive day of cleaning


----------



## Trickyroo

You mustve been bored Dave , lolol. Congrats  Feels good to clean the barn out , such a good feeling to give them a nice clean place. And sounds like you couldnt have had a better day weather wise


----------



## happybleats

lol..my kids cringe when they see me head out with the rake...lol....I start raking poop piles they know to get the wheel barrels and shovels lol...some days they are "Mom Stop raking !!"LOl.. .Poor kiddos...But man I love a clean pen and barn lol

So glad Clyde is doing good!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Amen to that! The goaties are loving it as well  Ok finally total for the day... 7 babies  Updated the starting post totals.

Total: 30 Bucks, 22 Does (on the ground so far)


----------



## NyGoatMom

TDG-Farms said:


> Total: 30 Bucks, 22 Does (on the ground so far)


:shock: :shock: :shock: :cheers:


----------



## TDG-Farms

Well been awhile but I finally updated the current totals on the first page 


Total: 34 Bucks, 30 Does (so far)


----------



## nchen7

that is just SO many kids! how do you possibly keep track of them all???


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Dave , I was just thinking about you guys today ! 
Your ears mustve been ringing , lol. I was going to post on your thread to see how ya'll been doing  I figured you guys were buried under all the babies , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey how is Clyde doing ?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just noticed you had 4 does kid on my birthday!  (3/5)


----------



## TDG-Farms

hehe birthday babies  Clyde is still about the same. Her body hasnt recovered yet and dont figure she will for quite some time. Its going to take awhile for her to deal with the retained placenta. So she looks very skinny and is still weak. I had her out not an hour ago with me while I was doing some hand mucking around the perimeter of a pen ill do tomorrow with the tractor. She had a good time standing in one spot and play fighting with the yearling Lamancha buck. Then we had a nice visit near some green grass she could munch on. Then tucked her away in her pen with a new flake of hay and a bucket of warm water (a little chilly with the high winds). Wish there was fresh cut hay for her. Going to start giving her red cell and vit b to see if we cant get her to eat more. 3 different grains have failed to do so.

As for babies. All is going pretty smooth really. I was stressing over how I was going to tame down so many babies but 90% of em are tame enough to come up and chew pants, fingers and get picked up. There is a huge tractor tire that the kids love to play on. So ill go out and sit in the middle and get mauled. The ones that arent sure about being touch have no problem with jumping all over me after seeing how much fun the others are having. Working good so far and only almost lost my life once. When to many tried to jump on me all at the same time. I had to roll into the inside of the tire to escape the assault


----------



## nchen7

omg.....that's the dream. 60+ kids jumping on me. who wouldn't love that??


----------



## sassykat6181

^^^ agreed!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , poor Clyde , she went through so much , I hope she continues to improve and does better with the vitamin B and red cell. I bet the B shot will help her along with what you've been doing for her 
Sounds like she enjoys being near you , that goes a long way too .

Oh geez ! I wish someone could've caught that on video Dave ! :ROFL:
That would have been priceless , lolol.


----------



## ThreeHavens

An onslaught of baby goats!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Man I soo need to go to your farm during kidding season sometime!! I'd love getting attacked by that many baby goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I may have to go out there and take an armload back! :laugh:

I'm Alpine baby poor over here, and swamped in boers!


----------



## TDG-Farms

5 new babies hit the ground yesterday. 2 of which were Toggenburg  Total on the first page updated.


----------



## nchen7

sheesh. congrats!!! and....pics????


----------



## TDG-Farms

4 more babies today  Pics will have to wait for the weekend. 73 kids on the ground.

I am still mucking with the tractor. Main milker pen, baby pen, buck 1 pen, buck 2 pen, Legion and Lincolns pen all done (the later 3 havent been mucked down to the dirt in 5 years). Mostly just a few inches deep other then around feeders. Figure I can bust out the two yearling pens tomorrow if the wind stays calm long enough. Then that just leaves two temp pens. Which will be easy to do by hand.


----------



## Bertnut2

I want to come work there and be surrounded by those sweet babies all day. ( I probably wouldn't get a lot of work done lol) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms

Picture time 

Pic 1: some bottle babies outside enjoying their clean pen
Pic 2: couple of Toggenburgs and then some alpine/lamancha crosses
Pic 3 and 4: Just a couple of newer bottle babies that still live in the barn.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Batch 2:

pic 1: New babies from the day before
pic 2: only cou claire(?) of the year. Other then her brother.
pic 3: clean pens as far as the eye can see 
pic 4: Tracy getting kisses from one of her doe kids.


----------



## sassykat6181

Awwww


----------



## Trickyroo

Love the pictures Dave ! Beautiful pens too ! 
Love that first pic , too cute


----------



## nchen7

awww!!!! baby kisses!!!!!  

the babies are all so similarly coloured. is that what you were going for when you were breeding?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll just be taking all of them....


----------



## TDG-Farms

Nope, they do the same color thing to confuse and drive me insane


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How do you keep track of the ones that look basically identical, before you tattoo them or put a numbered card on their collar?


----------



## FarmerInaDress

TDG-Farms said:


> Nope, they do the same color thing to confuse and drive me insane


I guess now you know how Saanen breeders must feel. I have noticed that chamoise seems to be much more prevalent in the Americans, and that there are a lot more cou clairs and cou blancs in the PBs.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How do you keep track of the ones that look basically identical, before you tattoo them or put a numbered card on their collar?


Mostly I dont  If I really need to know who someone is I ask my other half. But I do pretty good. There are differences that if you focus on, you can pick em out that way. But for the most part I just wonder around picking up babies and loving on em


----------



## Bertnut2

[QU OTE=TDG-Farms;1656171]Batch 2:

pic 1: New babies from the day before
pic 2: only cou claire(?) of the year. Other then her brother.
pic 3: clean pens as far as the eye can see 
pic 4: Tracy getting kisses from one of her doe kids.[/QUOTE]

I thought I was the only one who loves to kiss my goats. Lol I just love to snuggle them. They are such loving animals.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

TDG-Farms said:


> Mostly I dont  If I really need to know who someone is I ask my other half. But I do pretty good. There are differences that if you focus on, you can pick em out that way. But for the most part I just wonder around picking up babies and loving on em


that is SOOOO the dream!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

TDG-Farms said:


> Mostly I dont  If I really need to know who someone is I ask my other half. But I do pretty good. There are differences that if you focus on, you can pick em out that way. But for the most part I just wonder around picking up babies and loving on em


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Your too funny , lol.:-D


----------



## Trickyroo

nchen7 said:


> that is SOOOO the dream!!!


:hi5: :-D You got that right :-D


----------

